# Combined fungicide and insecticide?



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Has anyone used Caravan G combined fungicide and insecticide? It has 0.31% Azoxystrobin and 0.22% Thiamethoxam. It's a combination of Meridan 25 WG and Heritage G, and it significantly less than buying both individually. The Caravan G is $100 for 30 lb. bag and the Heritage G is $86 on its own. Same application rates as far as I can tell.

I have not put down any insecticide this year, and last year only used cedar oil to rid of already buzzing around insects.

I have done 1 app or Serenade already this year, and just ordered a 2.5g jug of more.

I don't want anything that can harm bees, and don't really want to damage mychorrizae either.


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

Jconnelly6b said:


> I don't want anything that can harm bees, and don't really want to damage mychorrizae either.


I'm not sure I understand what you're asking. Thiamethoxam does impact bees, and Azoxystrobin does impact mychorrizae like any other systemic fungicide. So maybe it sounds like this is not a product you want to use?


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Jconnelly6b said:


> . . . last year only used cedar oil to rid of already buzzing around insects.


@jconnelly6b Howdy! Sorry, I've not used Caravan but, I am INTENSELY INTERESTED in cedar oil (we live on a lakeshore and I've mulched the foot trail down to the waters edge and I positively can not use any synthetics along that slope down to the lake and yet I am always in search of something non-toxic to knock back the ticks and chiggers and spiders and what not after my lil grandchillens' ankles and toes! :shock:

THEN there's the dock which is floating, literally over schools of aquatic life all chems No Bueno)

How does it work for you, good?

How much do you dilute it?

Where do you get it?

Can I put some behind my ear to make the ol lady happier when I come in after a hard day, stankin from yard work?


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

I use the Wondercide Outdoor Pest Control. I buy from amazon not sure if there is anywhere else to get it. It's a full 90% cedar oil.

It works quite well. Absolutely knocks down mosquitoes, gnats, flies, and aphids no problem. I don't think it lasts too long, but it does work. Without rain I would say 5 days or so with basically no bugs.

The main reason a like it is IT SMELLS ABSOLUTELY FANTASTIC :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:

It makes my entire property smell like a brand new sauna built inside a full cedar lined yacht!

It's natural, won't kill bees or harm pets or loved ones. Give it a shot.

Wondercide EcoTreat - Natural Outdoor Pest Control Concentrate - 16 oz https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00A755Q3O/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_tai_i_7U3aBbYPS759H


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

j4c11 said:


> Jconnelly6b said:
> 
> 
> > I don't want anything that can harm bees, and don't really want to damage mychorrizae either.
> ...


I guess I need to give up on the whole keep the mychorrizae in the lawn idea.... while I was spot spraying propicanizole last night I kinda figured if all the chemical laden lawns do "okay" without much mychorrizae population, mine should be fine with all the organics I have been using. Is there a granular fungicide that you suggest I could apply to entire lawn?

I don't know why but I hate applying liquid fungicide... I don't like keeping my dog out of the yard, I feel covered in poison after an app, and we have a few neighbor dogs who love walking in our grass and I hate feeling bad about them trudging through poison. Plus is smells.


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

Jconnelly6b said:


> Is there a granular fungicide that you suggest I could apply to entire lawn?


Sure, you can rotate Scotts DiseaseEx(azoxystrobin) and Bayer Fungus Control (propiconazole), both are granular. Of the two azoxystrobin is much gentler on mychorrizae than propiconazole, but it has to be rotated because of resistance issues.

Not to worry, your fungus population will recover quickly. If fungicides were that effective at wiping them out, we wouldn't have to keep applying them every 2 weeks.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Jconnelly6b said:


> I use the Wondercide Outdoor Pest Control. Give it a shot.


Thank ye, thank ye, very much (I'm ON it!) :thumbup:


----------

